# Suggestions for coming back



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Guys, I'll be hitting the 5-0 mark early next year so hesitated if posting here would be the right place so finally convinced myself that it is.

So far in 2015 have not ridden my bike, live in the northeast so ridding season starts after the trails dry up in the spring. The excuse for not ridding was work at home, was painting, repairing things inside and out so all my weekends and afternoons went into that. Fast forward to today, still haven't touched the bike, gut is getting bigger, feel heavy, desire to ride is low but deep down want to go out and ride even if I don't show it.

How should I approach this, just grab the bike and go or should I start slow and build on that until winter comes? Tomorrow morning might be the day for my first ride (have to babysit on Sunday) and think that due to my lack of conditioning a mellow trail should be the one to go to but should I ride as I did before or shall I pick an easy gear and start working on my cardio. In addition to my mtb have a road bike (which I hate), shall I hit the road instead for the rest of the year?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Air the tires, lube the chain, pedal. Start there. No excuses.


----------



## Daviel (Jun 25, 2013)

Just ride all you can, and push away from the table.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Once you get on your bike and feel like a "kid" again, the hesitation will disappear  

Ride and enjoy!! Look at it as a well deserved break from it all,


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Take it easy at first, you'll know when to increase the miles.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I ride for fun always, and never think about cardio or workout or harder trail or anything like that. It's all about fun. Think about what kind of ride sounds like the most fun of the available choices, then go do it. Don't think, ok, last time I did a hard technical ride so this time I'm going to do a short easy ride, etc. Stay in the moment, and follow your instincts, wherever that leads.

For me, as soon as riding becomes about anything besides fun, I don't have as much fun. I avoid that happening.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just remember, grease and oil is for the bearings, not your food.

And just ride. Low gear easy spin. Keep it fun, not exercise. No problem.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

After you read all the excellent advice in this thread, turn off your computer, pump up your tires, get your butt on your bike and into the woods.
You will remember why you love this very quickly.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

I did the same thing for a while, you are over the first hump. You know in your head you want to get back out there, so now just make some time to do it like everything else in your life. Pick some easier trails to work on your wind for a couple of weeks and get back in the swing of it.


----------



## glesoine (Jan 26, 2006)

Good advice from all corners. I think picking a slightly lower gear and spinning more than in the past is a good idea to ease the joints back into it. For longer term riding motivation, consider becoming part of a weekly group ride of some sort, hopefully with people you enjoy spending some time with. I've always found extra motivation to carve out time and leave to house for a ride when I've made a commitment to riding with other people.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Went riding Saturday, got quickly reminded of why I loved to ride.

Rode for about 2 hours and felt great, my only complaint was my rear end bothering at the end.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

DiRt DeViL said:


> <<snip>>
> my only complaint was my rear end bothering at the end.


Sore from the swift kick that got you out the door?

You'll sleep good tonight!


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Good on you! Keep it going! Plan some mtn bike vacations in better climates when your riding weather erodes.



DiRt DeViL said:


> Went riding Saturday, got quickly reminded of why I loved to ride.
> 
> Rode for about 2 hours and felt great, my only complaint was my rear end bothering at the end.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

glesoine said:


> For longer term riding motivation, consider becoming part of a weekly group ride of some sort, hopefully with people you enjoy spending some time with


My area lacks that, the groups I know of are mostly shop guys or guys that race for those shops so the rides are more than training sessions than fun/social rides and that's the reason I don't go.

The no drop, social kind of rides usually happen far from me and can't get there on time if I wanted to go.

Will keep on looking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

DD, I'd post on Facebook (especially if your local clubs or shops have a ride page) and just explain what you're looking for ride wise (pace, distance, terrain). Our local club has a few sanctioned events every year and literally hundreds of informal rides that crop up. I set-up an event for my birthday (riding 53 miles on my 53rd) and had 8 people accept and 7 others who are maybes. It's pretty slick once you get started. The butt hurts after riding thing will abate somewhat as you ride more, but you may want to invest in a good saddle (properly fit). I tried about everything then bought a Brooks B-17 out of desparation. Lon Haldeman has a good break-in page online (basically you set the seat up on your bike {height and tilt}, pull the post and dunk the seat in hot water {as hot as you can hold your hand in} for 5 minutes. Then ride a half mile, slather the underside down with mink oil and let dry. Keep oiling the seat for the next few weeks so it doesn't dry out. I did this most recently on my road bike and two days later was riding 20 mile days without issue. With a whopping total of 40.5 miles on the bike I rode a century and had no comfort issues.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Forster said:


> DD, I'd post on Facebook (especially if your local clubs or shops have a ride page) and just explain what you're looking for ride wise (pace, distance, terrain). Our local club has a few sanctioned events every year and literally hundreds of informal rides that crop up. I set-up an event for my birthday (riding 53 miles on my 53rd) and had 8 people accept and 7 others who are maybes. It's pretty slick once you get started. The butt hurts after riding thing will abate somewhat as you ride more, but you may want to invest in a good saddle (properly fit). I tried about everything then bought a Brooks B-17 out of desparation. Lon Haldeman has a good break-in page online (basically you set the seat up on your bike {height and tilt}, pull the post and dunk the seat in hot water {as hot as you can hold your hand in} for 5 minutes. Then ride a half mile, slather the underside down with mink oil and let dry. Keep oiling the seat for the next few weeks so it doesn't dry out. I did this most recently on my road bike and two days later was riding 20 mile days without issue. With a whopping total of 40.5 miles on the bike I rode a century and had no comfort issues.


Thanks for the saddle suggestion, I'm using the same saddle as before, Selle Italia ProLink. After 8+ months of not using the bike is no surprise that my butt complained at the end of an almost 2 hour ride. Also went to the shop and got new shorts, mine were a little worn out.

Will try to go back to the solo rides twice a week and a beginner friendly ride if available.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Went riding Saturday, got quickly reminded of why I loved to ride.
> 
> Rode for about 2 hours and felt great, my only complaint was my rear end bothering at the end.


I use a quality short liner and my butt has never been happier.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Recently advised my sister who is in a similar situation. I like the idea of committing to getting on the bike three times a week no matter how you choose to ride. Take it from there and see how it evolves!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Guys, I'll be hitting the 5-0 mark early next year so hesitated if posting here would be the right place so finally convinced myself that it is.
> 
> So far in 2015 have not ridden my bike, live in the northeast so ridding season starts after the trails dry up in the spring. The excuse for not ridding was work at home, was painting, repairing things inside and out so all my weekends and afternoons went into that. Fast forward to today, still haven't touched the bike, gut is getting bigger, feel heavy, desire to ride is low but deep down want to go out and ride even if I don't show it.
> 
> How should I approach this, just grab the bike and go or should I start slow and build on that until winter comes? Tomorrow morning might be the day for my first ride (have to babysit on Sunday) and think that due to my lack of conditioning a mellow trail should be the one to go to but should I ride as I did before or shall I pick an easy gear and start working on my cardio. In addition to my mtb have a road bike (which I hate), shall I hit the road instead for the rest of the year?


go for a ride

spin hard

come home

repeat


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Ride as much as possible, try to get 3 rides in per week. You will build up cardio and leg strength and will be able to go for much longer rides. Add a bit more protein and veggies to your diet.

I ride the road too, but take routes to the foothills through as many multi use trails and neighborhoods as possible to avoid traffic. If you have foothills around, there are much less cars there and they are much more cautious as they are aware of the small (sometimes large) ledges around.

The road will support your mtb, especially endurance, cardio and leg strength.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Went riding again tonight but the ride was cut short.

When applying torque to the cranks heard a loud pop, the cranks moved a little bur nothing else did. What I thought was ghost shifting was something else. Was able to pedal applying little torque and on my way to the parking lot crossed paths with a shop mechanic.

Explained to him what was going on and he validated my suspicion, bad freehub.

Lucky for me have an extra set of wheels so the spare is on while the other is serviced.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

That sucks but a pretty easy fix with some basic tools you can purchase from the LBS.

Just one of these for a couple of bucks Cassette Lockring Tool - Park Tool check out the videos to get an idea. Of course you need the freehub.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

1mlc said:


> That sucks but a pretty easy fix with some basic tools you can purchase from the LBS.
> 
> Just one of these for a couple of bucks Cassette Lockring Tool - Park Tool check out the videos to get an idea. Of course you need the freehub.


Have most of the tools needed, don't have the freehub or the knowledge on how to remove/install it.

Spare wheel is ready to hit the trails tomorrow.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Have most of the tools needed, don't have the freehub or the knowledge on how to remove/install it.
> 
> Spare wheel is ready to hit the trails tomorrow.


I also didn't know all I needed to repair my bike so I bought a Park Tool bike repair book for around $20 and it's not only helped me repair my bike, but it's saved me hundreds of dollars in shop repairs. There is also good information on Youtube.


----------

